# IVI but with own eggs?



## Josie21 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hello ladies.  

I wonder if any of you are/have had tx at and IVI when you have used your own eggs?  I would be really grateful to ask questions of any of you whoc are willing!  

I have just sent the virtual visit questionnaire to IVI but wondered whether their high success is down to using DE, which I don;t think I need (FSH under 10).

Thanks so much.

Jo
xxxx


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Jo

I just came back from Spain yesterday! And, i'm very pleased to say that I had 2 8 cell embroys transfered on Monday using my own eggs!! 

We've been trying for 7 years and i've never actually reached the egg collection stage, of which this time I produced 5, 4 fertilized but only 2 made it to transfer.

I orginally went there for donor (am 36). I have high FSH between 10-20 and all the UK clinics gave up on me. Attempted IVF 3 times, done about 4 IUIs also have endometriosis.

All I can say is that it was a real shock when they suggested it, I had finally got my mind around to donor. They say that is was because of my age. It took a lot of thinking and guts to make the descision and now i'm so glad that I have. They were the only ones to offer their help and i've seen loads of consultants!! 

IVI seem to help women with problems not like the UK where they throw you on the rubbish tip! They were quite clear that they didn't expect more than 5 eggs. But heh, it only takes one.

I have to wait a couple of weeks now and hopefully i'll be pregnant. I have a picture of my 2 eight cells which I look at all the time!

I'm happy to answer any questions you have and will help in any way that I can. 

I'm just so gald that they gave me this chance. I had ICSI and assisted hatching in the end. Fingers crossed.

Take care

Sooze
x


----------



## Josie21 (Jan 28, 2003)

That's fantastic news, Sooze.  

8 cells is great too!  You must be so pleased at being given a chance to use your own eggs.  I'll keep everything crossed and blow you some bubbles.  

We have been trying for 9 years so feeling pretty low right now.  2 fresh ICSIs and 1 FET - alll failed.  But before then, we did get pg naturally but I had a mc at 7wks.  

We were planning on going to ARGC (we have been at CARE Notts up til now) but I have read a couple of things about tx abroad and, for once, the UK seems behind the times.  

I've had all the tests (Level 1, Chicago, Pelvic bloodflow) but am told all is well. DH has VR and his swimmers are not great though vitamins have helped loads.  

Do you think IVI could help?  

With looking abroad, I'm just hoping for a set of fresh eyes as I feel CARE don't really tailor things much and I feel I have driven every change in tx and every set of tests.  I'm a bit weary of the whole thing but am so so desperate to be a mummy.   

Anyway, thanks for replying.  I send you all my best and will maybe ask more questions as they appear in my head if that's ok?!


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Jo

You ask away! 

What I will say is that I went to the ARGC and they basically told me to go away!! Your FSH needs to be under 10 they said, had me in tears!

I do think that they are more advanced in Spain, well the IVI clinics anyway, they seem more professional and the clinic is very modern and immaculate. No waiting all day for a blood test results like the UK! you have it within a couple of hours.

I'm really sorry to hear that you're feeling low, its only natural, we've all been through it. Sometimes you feel you can't go on, but you do, you find a way to pick yourself up and you carry on, because you're not ready to give up.

I was on a short protocol. Gonal F mixed with Menopur, which no one else ever seems to have used. But it worked for me. I had ICSI and assisted hatching too. Never though I would get 2 8 cells, sooooo pleased.

I would email them. They have an international department, 3 girls who speak very good English, the consultants speak English too. 

Its worth a try don't you think? Send them an email to see what they think. They may want you to make an initial appointment and then decide, but I really think its worth a try. By the way they did a dummy transfer and scan at my initial appointment too.

Any other questions, i'm at your disposal!!

Take care and I hope your spirits lift soon. Hang on in there.

Sooze
x


----------



## kinsale (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi there Josie

I am going for donor eggs myself, I found out last August that I have ovarian failure(even though I have periods every month). I am 32, i have no other problems that i know of anyway. I did ovulation induction twice, 1st time i got 3 follies, didnt get pregnant, 2nd month i had no response at all. Then doctor suggested ivf straight away, i was on hrt for a month then, 225 amp of menopur and 150 of puregon for about 11 or 12 days. They got 3 eggs on collection day. 1 didnt make the transfer stage, of the other two I got assisted hatching for one. Anyway didnt get pregnant that time either, so I made the decision to go for donor eggs and i dont believe in flogging a dead horse(the doctors exact words). It was a tough decision to make but i thought if i dont do it now when l`m young then l`ll never do it. I thought well its expensive enough now to go for donor eggs what will it be in a year or twos time. Also ivf is 4,000 euro here per shot of it so i weighed these things up. My fsh was 28, so no one really wants to touch you. Although i did get the one shot of ivf and my doctor believes in giving you a chance. 

I was in Valencia in May and I found them to be very professional, l am awaiting a donor since then, but hopefully i havent much longer to wait. 

I know that us women with fertility problems have alot of down days, and some weeks more bad days than good days, but we have to hang in there. We will get there in the end and we will appreciate motherhood more when the time comes, we wont be giving out about the sleepness nights etc etc. 

I havent that much experience of the different fertility treatments but if i can help with any of your questions, please feel free to ask any time. Try to think positive, even though its hard some days. 

How are all the girls this evening. Its still lashing here, hasnt stopped at all. Kitty must be flat out sunning herself in Spain cause we havent heard from her yet. !!! 

Sorry for the long post.


----------

